# EA Spieleschmiede go FAIL



## ole88 (22. September 2010)

abend,
nach dem xten freeze von NfS Pro Street nach dem xten bluescreen bei BF2 BC hab ich nur noch die schnauze voll von diesem fucking puplisher, kleine spieleschmieden werden aufekauft dann die spiele mit nem EA logo bedruckt und das wars, unfertig auf denn markt gebracht hinterher kommen 100patches die fehler xyz ausbügeln, ich seh es NICHT mehr ein Geld für Spiele von EA auszugeben.
C&C, ein Game mit dem man aufgewachsen ist wurde komplett versaut zum schluss, hauptsache das game wurde zuende gemacht egal wie 

Und die Leute kaufen denn rotz von EA noch weil es wenig gute Alternativen gibt, aber das ist mir für die Zukunft egal. Bin ich der einzigste der das so sieht?

MfG ein ziemlich gefrusterter ole


----------



## r34ln00b (22. September 2010)

eher kommste spät, so ein denke gibt es seid dem ea westwood und die c&c reihe versaut hat, siehe generals.


----------



## edinho11 (22. September 2010)

da gebe ich dir recht. Unfertige spiele raus und dann kaputt patchen, bc2.
Von ea werde ich bestimmt nicht so leicht wieder ein spiel kaufen.
Zur zeit finde ich Valve auf sehr guten weg. Sie kümmern sich wenigstens um die community,l4d2.
Wenn ich mir ein auto kaufe,erwarte ich auch das es einwandfrei funzt. Und nicht jeden 2.monat zum Werkstatt und motor upgrad und so.


----------



## iNxL (29. September 2010)

Sowohl ProStreet als auch Shift und das neuere BFBC2 (sowie die älteren Versionen) funktionieren bei mir ohne einen einzigen Fehler. Evtl solltest Du mal deinen PC durchchecken.


----------



## ole88 (29. September 2010)

aja? mein pc funzt einwandfrei


----------



## mixxed_up (29. September 2010)

Nur weil DU Probleme hast, heißt das nicht dass alle eines haben. Ich habe viele EA Spiele, und die wenigsten haben mal wirklich aufgemuckt. So oft, wie es bei mir Probleme gibt, gibt es sie auch bei anderen Publishern. Hör auf zu verallgemeinern.

Vielleicht liegt es ja an deinem Crossfire, das ist einfach Mist.


----------



## ole88 (29. September 2010)

ich hatte bis vor vier tagen kein CF^^

und das game geht einfach nicht mehr wegen dem scheiß punkbuster fehler denn mir bisher noch keiner erklären konnte obwohl in vielen foren davon die rede ist aber keiner das erklären kann, schee oder


----------



## mixxed_up (29. September 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich hatte bis vor vier tagen kein CF^^
> 
> und das game geht einfach nicht mehr wegen dem scheiß punkbuster fehler denn mir bisher noch keiner erklären konnte obwohl in vielen foren davon die rede ist aber keiner das erklären kann, schee oder




Dann mach Punkbuser doch aus!


----------



## ole88 (29. September 2010)

dann geht das ganze game nicht^^
und ich wüsst nich wie ich das machen soll wenn das mit dem spiel automatisch startet.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. September 2010)

Trotzdem scheint den Fehler nicht jeder zu haben, sonst würde keine mehr spielen, und es spielen ehrlich gesagt echt viele.^^

EA hat eben die besten Spiele, und trotzdem habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## ole88 (29. September 2010)

lol und das war etz dein argument dazu?
sorry aber bei dem problem das jetzt nach zwei jahren auftaucht und keiner ne hilfe weiß liegts wohl an ea und der pb is eh der letzte mist


----------



## iNxL (29. September 2010)

Was für einen Punktbuster-Fehler hast Du denn?
Schonmal versucht Punkbuster mit der entsprechenden Software zu aktualisieren?

PunkBuster Online Countermeasures die entsprechende Setup.exe runterladen und im Programm dann die .EXE von dem jeweiligen Spiel auswählen und updaten.


----------



## ole88 (29. September 2010)

is aktualisiert

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/118397-nfs-pro-street-no-master-query.html


----------



## Shiny49 (26. Oktober 2010)

edinho11 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein auto kaufe,erwarte ich auch das es einwandfrei funzt. Und nicht jeden 2.monat zum Werkstatt und motor upgrad und so.



Man zahlt nur für das , was man bekommt. Ich würd EA 5euro fürs unfertige Spiel in die Hand drücken,  und dann die "Upgrades" nochmal so kaufen.Aber EA juckt es letztlich garnicht mehr. Die wären die Spiele für die Kernspaltung zu gebrauchen , wäre EA echt Vater des Umweltfreundlichen Stroms , da die Spiele ne Halbwertszeit von ca. nem halben Jahr haben. 

Was meinst du , warum es neuerdings keine Demos mehr gibt ? da sieht man wie ******* das Spiel doch eigentlich ist , und da reicht zum mäßigen Spielen auch eigentlich die Demo. Also macht man wieder Trailer wo das Gameplay perfekt läuft ( siehe C&C Trailer , soviel rummel und Spektukuläre Kämpfe hab ich in meiner ganzen Spielzeit von C&C nochnicht gehabt ) , oder die Grafik wird mächtig verbessert ( nur im Trailer natürlich ). Zudem driftet der Schwerpunkt immer mehr auf die Konsolen. Spiele werden dafür optimiert , und der PCler badets wieder aus in Form von schlechten Support , mieser Steuerung , runtergeschraubte Grafik , wegen den Konsolen.
Denke das liegt aber mehr daran , dass mehr Kinder auf der Konsole als am PC spielen. Zumal man Spiele für Konsolen teuerer als die für PC verkaufen kann. ( im Moment werden die PC-Preise des Spiels ja langsam an die der Konsolen herangebracht ) Außerdem wird das meiste Geld in die Werbung gesteckt , um das Spiel besser zu verkaufen , als mal Qualität ins Spiel zubringen.

Naja , aber was will man schon machen...so ist das halt in der Wirtschaft. Viel verdienen , mit so wenig wie möglich ( am liebsten garkeinen ) Aufwand.

Aber ich sag immer von nichts kommt nichts.

Letztlich könnt ich mich stundenlang darüber aufregen. Aber so sind die Publisher halt.


----------



## FrozenBoy (26. Oktober 2010)

Dead Space , Mirror's Edge, Mass Effect 1+2 und sogar Left 4 Dead wurden von EA gepublisht und teils auch entwickelt. Ich hatte nie Probleme mit einem dieser Spiele!

Du spielst einfach die falschen


----------



## Shiny49 (26. Oktober 2010)

betonungs liegt auf "teils" wenn EA einmal komplett das Ruder übernommen hat , gehts nurnoch Berg ab


----------

